# can weed grow in cold air



## skullcandy (Dec 2, 2013)

if the water in the bucket is keeped at a warm temp maybe 80 and the rest of the plant in cooler air would it work anybody try yet what were the tempts how did it work out, what i plan is a grow in storage shed no heat its small 12x14 insulated so i think two small leds and a water warmer in the water might just work for a winter grow what you all think


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2013)

to warm in the root zone


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah 80 is far too warm for water, even in a colder air environment. I would try to maintain the atmosphere in the shed to be more approximate to the needs of the plants. Even with the shed being insulated, you will need to constantly bring in fresh air from outside which will make it colder inside. You will have to heat this space somehow. You could use Hids and then recirculate the heat from them into the rest of the shed before exhausting the warmest air out of the shed. This would allow you to pull fresh air in and mix it with the warmer air to maintain a more suitable temp.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 3, 2013)

Eighty degrees is too hot for your res--you want that around 70.  I really doubt that 2 small LEDs are going to be enough to keep things warm unless your winters stay quite warm.  When the temps get around 60, the plant quits growing.  If you cannot keep the temps around 70, I anticipate that you will have problems.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2013)

Roots will turn yellow and wont uptake properly and slows growth. I had to keep frozen water bottles in my Rez and they did just fine. White Roots mean Happy Roots,,Yellow ,,not so much Happy.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 3, 2013)

okay change of plans I have a water warmer can set from 68-100 so i can do that I was hoping the idea with the leds would work but the don't put out enough heat to warm the room they heat to around 80-95 dependes on temps there in I was planning what hushpuppy said to warm the room with the light I also planned a 24/0 light cycle for veg so it would keep warm THG my winter temps where i live go anywhere from cooldest i have been in which is -09 - 30s in temps in winter so no good if room an't in a decent temp range okay everyone thanks i need to re-plan the master plan


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 3, 2013)

yeah you will definitely need to make some plans to keep them warm. One good way to do that fairly cheap is to break up the flowering space into 2 separate spaces then use 600w Hids and have them run on times at 12hrs apart so that while one is off the other is on, then exhaust into the larger area.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 3, 2013)

HP that would work but I only got one tent  

at the moment i am thinking of putting a a heater or waiting for it to warm up .


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 4, 2013)

You can still do it with one tent if you use the one tent for flowering and then set up a veg space and use a 600wMH fixture and or a large T5 fixture to stay on continually for vegging plants. The veg space doesn't need to be in a tent, it can be relatively open or use a diy setup.

If you are only wanting to do single runs in the one tent then you would have to utilize a heater within the shed, but it wouldn't take a lot to keep the temps reasonable within the shed if it is insulated. I did it in a shed that was very uninsulated and was able to maintain temps in the mid 60s within the building and mid 70s in the tents.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 4, 2013)

I am doing that right now Hushpuppy.  I have the exhaust from the veg room heating the flowering space when the lights are out.  It was 10 last night and the flowering room didn't drop below 68.  

I used to use a 1500W space heater when the lights were out.  However last year I determined it was cheaper electricity wise to set up another grow space so one could heat the other during lights out.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 4, 2013)

Cool  I haven't had the opportunity to use that myself but I knew the heat from the lights would balance out nicely with the incoming cold air in the space. It is so logical to use the lights for growing and for heating rather than just wasting it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, I am really going to put it to the test.  In the next week or 2, I am hoping to erect 2 separate spaces in "the back room" which will run opposite each other.  One room is going to be soil and the other hydro.  They will be about 30 sq ft each with a 1000W in each room.  I have access to a couple of 400W HPS so I may put them in there too as 30 sq ft is pushing the limits of a 1000W.  I will run a dedicated 30 amp 240 circuit to the rooms and run the 1000W on 240.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 4, 2013)

Cool, I hope you will do a journal on it so we can watch it grow


----------



## zem (Dec 22, 2013)

very informative HP and THG, i will do this the next time i want to grow in winter as i already use 2 400w every time i grow but they fire up together at night off during day, this idea make perfect sense, i will help to shrink the growing space as small as possible. 
THG did you ever get this project going or not yet?


----------



## akhockey (Jan 23, 2014)

I have been growing in a moderately insulated shed for a few years. My temps outdoors get down close to -20 F but not usually for more than a week or so. I have a veg tent in this shed running a 400w MH 24/0 that circs air back into the shed. I also have a flower cabinet with a 600w open reflector and a 1000w air cooled HPS. In the winter I use a 6" duct fan to cool the 1000w and bring air back into the shed at night when the temps are colder. I also have a 6" vortex fan on a thermostat set to 75 and a carbon filter exhausting outside. In my flower cab I run soil plants under the 600 and an ebb and flow hydro system under the 1000. i use a fish tank heater in a 140 qt. ice chest as my reservoir set to 68 degrees F. My temps are always above freezing and get down to maybe 45 degrees inside the flower cab during lights out. I have had no real issues unless there is an extended cold snap. Then I usually fire up a few extra CFLs in the veg tent for some extra heat in the room. I figure I may as well be putting extra light on my girls in veg and use that heat rather than running a wasteful heater. My Granddaddy Purple turns a nice tinge of purp when the temps get down.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 24, 2014)

That sounds like you have a good setup going. Recirculating the heat from the lights is a good way to conserve energy but you have to make sure that you are bringing in enough fresh air to get the levels of co2 that your plants need for good production. Of course, If that is a problem, you can always get a couple of cages and put several rabbits in there to constantly produce co2 for you so that you don't have to pull in too much outside air


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 24, 2014)

thats a good idea


----------



## akhockey (Jan 25, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> That sounds like you have a good setup going. Recirculating the heat from the lights is a good way to conserve energy but you have to make sure that you are bringing in enough fresh air to get the levels of co2 that your plants need for good production. Of course, If that is a problem, you can always get a couple of cages and put several rabbits in there to constantly produce co2 for you so that you don't have to pull in too much outside air


As previously stated, Ive been running this set up for a few years now. I yield well 2.5-3.5 per plant (strain dependent). When the vortex fan on the thermostat is running (during lights on in the flower cabinet) it exhausts outside drawing in fresh air from the outside to the entire shed. I havent had any low CO2/growth issues. When its -15 F. outside you dont want to be bringing too much cold air if you can't heat it. 
The rabbits sound like a great idea except I love bbq rabbit and I can just see them buggers escaping and eating my crop. I don't need happy rabbits lol.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey If the rabbits eat a bunch then you cook them and eat them and everyone's happy


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 28, 2014)

poor little Rabbit


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2014)

Come to Papa little Wabbit,,got some carrots for ya little buddy. Whoops,,the carrots are already cut up in tha pan,,just jump right in to the sauna. LOL
Rabbit stew


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 28, 2014)

Buzz Bunny :stoned:


----------



## lindseyj (Mar 21, 2014)

Super autoflowers with their longer seed to harvest time (3-4 months) and heavy yields ideally suited for this cold climatic condition. Aim for plants due to finish in September (mainly Indicas) or else those that are triggered into flowering early.


----------



## skullcandy (Mar 26, 2014)

auto flower okay cool i want to grow in the winter thanks for the info


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 26, 2014)

Go with photoperiod strains. Sooooo much more potent and more forgiving in my experience. I've grown both.


----------

